# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Usb Bluetooth Receiver dongle

## memostrikas

Αγόρασα  ένα usb Bluetooth receiver. Στο ηχοσυστημα του αυτοκινήτου (kenwood kmm bt306) δεν δουλεύει.
Ενώ έχει συνδεθεί το κινητό με το usb, και το Kenwood το έχω στο usb, ήχος καθόλου και μου γράφει NA FILE. Σε όλες τις άλλες συσκευές που το δοκίμασα δουλεύει άψογα. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------

